#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Captive Portal - pfSense

## marenet

Boa noite...

Estou começando a utilizar o pfSense, e consegui fazer o captive portal funcionar beleza.....

Só tenho uma dúvida: tem como habilitar criptografia? Tipo WEP, WPA ou WPA2?..

Se alguém puder me ajudar fico agradecido..

Obrigado

----------


## andersoneduardo

http://doc.pfsense.org/smiller/Add_WiFi_Interface.htm

nesse link ae mostra a opção!

----------

